# T3 Dosage



## fox999

A friend of mine has just purchased a pack of t3, which contain 30 tablets.

He was told there was 3 months supply, what is the correct dosage for him to take.

What is the correct dosage for him to take?

Many thanks

fox999


----------



## Spragga

imo 25-50 mcg per day mate...........

is he taking any test with it?


----------



## fox999

Is 1 x 25 mcg a day for 30 days a suitable course?

What weight loss is expected from the above course?

Many thanks

fox999


----------



## Ashley_

Someone more knowledge able will tell you more about it but I think you are supposed to build up your amount over time and then decrease it again like Clen. Also I thought t3 was for cutting how come people take test and stuff with it??


----------



## big

25mcg a day for 30 days will do very little. It might help protein synthesis, but for proper cutting with t3, you want 50mcg a day minimum for 6-8 weeks, with some test.

As always though, diet is key. You can boatload t3, but get your diet wrong and you will go in fat, and come out fat.

Ashley - the reason why you take test with it is because t3 is very catabolic. Running it without gear, you can kiss goodbye to muscle.


----------



## Ashley_

Oh right Thanks. I've learnt more from this website than what i learnt from school haha :thumb:


----------



## BigBiff

75mcg for me was a very effective dose, didnt see too much difference when i ramped up to 100mcg


----------



## Ashley_

So with T3 do you not build it up then?? or just go straight to your desired dose?? I've been told not to go past 3 weeks when taking it with clen do you agree anybody??


----------



## big

Up to you. For around 50mcg, just go straight to it. More than that, probably a taper is sensible, simply due to ensuring you don't go catabolic by using more than you need to. As has been mentioned, 50-75 is plenty for most people.

Use it for as long as you like. I just stay on a low dose constantly for reasons of protein synthesis mostly.

All the scaremongering on the US boards about it destroying your natural thyroid and needing to taper carefully is bull, unless you are really retarded when it comes to usage (i.e. 200mg+ just so that you can eat junk all day). There was a study a while back (sorry, I've lost the link) that Nytol posted up, where people were on t3/t4 for many, many years by doctors in error, and taken straight off, and their natural thyroid recovered immediately.

Using 50mcg ED is a good starting point IMO. Just go straight to that dose while dieting and on AAS, run it for 6-8 weeks and then come off. I practically guaran-damn-tee your natural thyroid (which is FAR more resiliant than many people will have you believe) will bounce back within days of that.


----------



## Ashley_

Thanks for the information big much appreciated. I am thinking of taking it with Clenbuterol do you think its a good combo??


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

whats your diet like ashley and how much weight are you looking to lose?

whats your weight/height/bodyfat% at the mintue?


----------



## Nutz01

I know diet is most important for good lean gains on cycle, but could t3/t4's be used with a Test Deca cycle

Cheers.


----------



## Ashley_

Hi mate, I'm 5ft 11" 20% body fat 15 stone mate diet is

Meal 1:

Poached Egg On Wholemeal Toast & Egg Whites & Avocado (Omega 3 Eggs) 9am

Meal 2:

Protein Shake & Almonds & Apple & Natural peanut Butter - 12pm

Meal 3:

Chicken Breast & Brown Rice & Salad & Olive Oil - 3pm

Meal 4:

Protein Shake & Almonds & Apple & Natural peanut Butter - 5:30pm

Meal 5:

Chicken Breast & Broccoli & Olive Oil - 8:30pm

Meal 6:

Protein Shake & Almonds & Apple & Natural peanut Butter - 10:30pm


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

how many egg white are you having in meal one?

You should have 2 chicken breasts in meal 3 and 5

meal 6 drop the apple

how much cardio do you do?


----------



## big

Ashley_ said:


> Thanks for the information big much appreciated. I am thinking of taking it with Clenbuterol do you think its a good combo??


Clen is what needs to be cycled.

Run the clen 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off, and the t3/t4 throughout with some AAS.


----------



## Ashley_

Ok thanks guys. I do quite abit of cardio pre-breakfast running2-3 miles. then 35-40 minutes after my weights. and 3 egg whites should I add more or take away??

I will be running the clen 2 weeks on 2 week off and just taking the T3 throughout which AAS would be best or are good whilst doing this?? a lot of the mates are using enthanate at the minute.


----------



## Nutz01

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> how many egg white are you having in meal one?
> 
> You should have 2 chicken breasts in meal 3 and 5
> 
> meal 6 drop the apple
> 
> how much cardio do you do?


I agree sugar carbs last thing at night. Not Good


----------



## Ashley_

When taking Test with the Clen & T3 will I get any gains at all with it or will it just maintain the muscle I have full stop?? This will be my first time using AAS I will be getting help from the guys who runs our gym tomorrow about how much ill be having etc etc and he'll be jabbing me I will be using sustanon 250.


----------



## big

Well, clen is anti-catabolic, but t3 is catabolic. They will help you to lose fat, assuming sensible diet.

The AAS will help you gain muscle.

Unless the guy who runs your gym is a trained medical professional, I would not let him jab you. Do your jabs yourself. As far as dosages etc, work that out for yourself from posts on here... never let the guy who you are buying the drugs from decide how much you should run.


----------



## Ashley_

Ok thanks big. It's just I've never done it before and the guy does it for a lot of people I know so I know I can trust him but I'll work out how much I need from this website. Where abouts is that information??

Thanks again big.


----------



## brockles

How much muscle loss are we talking here without the use of AAS?


----------



## big

Depends on the dosage and the person. Just like asking how much you will gain from a certain cycle, nobody has any idea. All I know is, it's catabolic, so it is highly likely you will lose some muscle without AAS. I've not experimented on myself, so I wouldn't know how much goes - and I don't intend to


----------



## Guest

Ashley_ said:


> Oh right Thanks. I've learnt more from this website than what i learnt from school haha :thumb:


How old are you mate? just curious.


----------



## sphinx121

Dont want to hyjack and this is related and relative. Can you start running the t3 on the same day you do your first jab of test(sust, enth or cyp) or would you have to leave it a bit for the test to create a anabolic state or is it instant???


----------



## big

I'd have no qualms about starting them at the same time mate, assuming you are using sensible (25-50mcg) dosages. You would be massively unlikely to go catabolic that quickly.... and the gear does make you anabolic pretty much right away, even being long acting... it is just the gains that take a few weeks to come.

If you are concerned, run an oral in the first 3-4 weeks.


----------

